# Archive - Ammit MTL RTA + Caliburn Pods



## El Capitan (21/5/20)

Any vendor that has an Ammit MTL RTA and Caliburn pods available currently? I'm happy to include a CBD juice in the bundle to expedite shipping under lockdown.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/5/20)

El Capitan said:


> Any vendor that has an Ammit MTL RTA and Caliburn pods available currently? I'm happy to include a CBD juice in the bundle to expedite shipping under lockdown.



Vaperite has Caliburn pods but not the Ammit


----------



## Lightbringer (2/6/20)

Vape shop has the Ammit on special. Just ordered myself one today.


----------



## El Capitan (4/6/20)

Yip thanks, mine got delivered today. First wick was a mess and I drank some Nicsalts. Not advised, so make sure there's plenty of wick in the coil. Sorted now and very happy


----------



## Lightbringer (5/6/20)

El Capitan said:


> Yip thanks, mine got delivered today. First wick was a mess and I drank some Nicsalts. Not advised, so make sure there's plenty of wick in the coil. Sorted now and very happy



If I may ask, did you order yours after i posted that?

I'm asking because I have not gotten mine yet. And my order says processed on the site on the 3rd, and I'm trying to figure out of that means it was sent with the courier already.


----------



## El Capitan (5/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> If I may ask, did you order yours after i posted that?
> 
> I'm asking because I have not gotten mine yet. And my order says processed on the site on the 3rd, and I'm trying to figure out of that means it was sent with the courier already.



I ordered mine on the 28th of May and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## Lightbringer (5/6/20)

El Capitan said:


> I ordered mine on the 28th of May and it arrived yesterday.


Okay that's a bit of a wait then. Did you get a notice to say it was shipped?


----------



## El Capitan (5/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Okay that's a bit of a wait then. Did you get a notice to say it was shipped?


No I didn't, I just waited it out. To be fair, a lot of orders from other retailers (Zando, etc) are also taking much longer than usual.


----------



## Lightbringer (6/6/20)

El Capitan said:


> No I didn't, I just waited it out. To be fair, a lot of orders from other retailers (Zando, etc) are also taking much longer than usual.


Thanks. I don't mind the wait.
But not in a good situation atm. Bought a setup a few weeks back that got me off the stinkies. Except our local supplier didn't have anymore of the coils. I had been thinking about going the rebuildable way because they weren't lasting very long and R80 eachh. I wanted something more economical. So I bought the Ammit the day I found out I my tank is pretty much useless for now. I can't seem to find those coils online atm eather. So I'm back on the smokes, and disliking myself every day for it. So that's why I'm rather eager/impatient to get my order. Usually I wouldn't mind the wait.


----------



## El Capitan (6/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Thanks. I don't mind the wait.
> But not in a good situation atm. Bought a setup a few weeks back that got me off the stinkies. Except our local supplier didn't have anymore of the coils. I had been thinking about going the rebuildable way because they weren't lasting very long and R80 eachh. I wanted something more economical. So I bought the Attis the day I found out I my tank is pretty much useless for now. I can't seem to find those atomizers online atm eather. So I'm back on the smokes, and disliking myself every day for it. So that's why I'm rather eager/impatient to get my order. Usually I wouldn't mind the wait.


Drop them an email, they usually reply in a day or so, and ask them for the shipping no. Once you have this call up the courier and put pressure on them. It's cheaper than R90 a box of Kopdoek.


----------



## Lightbringer (6/6/20)

El Capitan said:


> Drop them an email, they usually reply in a day or so, and ask them for the shipping no. Once you have this call up the courier and put pressure on them. It's cheaper than R90 a box of Kopdoek.


Thanks I did query it on Fri. Just asked, that as the status changed to processed on Wednesday, did that mean it was shipped. Got a reply back today saying that processed means my order is ready and is in the queue for dispatch. Oh well if they dispatch on Monday (holding thumbs) then at least within 2-4 working days.

Think I'm going to buy a 2nd setup over the next few months so that I'm not in this situation again. Already eyeing out a VapeFly Galaxies MTL RTA. Would of been a Vandy Vape Berserker Mini MTL RTA except I hear the Galaxies is just slightly better. And definitely got my eye on a Tesla Punk 85w Mod.


----------



## El Capitan (7/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Thanks I did query it on Fri. Just asked, that as the status changed to processed on Wednesday, did that mean it was shipped. Got a reply back today saying that processed means my order is ready and is in the queue for dispatch. Oh well if they dispatch on Monday (holding thumbs) then at least within 2-4 working days.
> 
> Think I'm going to buy a 2nd setup over the next few months so that I'm not in this situation again. Already eyeing out a VapeFly Galaxies MTL RTA. Would of been a Vandy Vape Berserker Mini MTL RTA except I hear the Galaxies is just slightly better. And definitely got my eye on a Tesla Punk 85w Mod.


I run two set ups as well. I use the Ammit during the day, the stronger Nic Salts mean that I'm not perma vaping. Then use a Zeus at night when the weaker nic means that I wont get a nic high. It also means there's always a back up plan for tanks, mods and juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

